# HS624 impressed me



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I Picked up an old Tracked HS624 last year and have been waiting to use it. I have had HS724's and 928s come through in years past but they were sold before i could get them in the snow.

We got a pretty wet 7" in a storm last week and i did my driveway and the EOD and sidewalks that were more in the 10" range due to the snow plows.

the little honda was just chewing it up and i had the ground speed cranked all the way up and it wasn't bogging at all. to be honest i was thinking this performance would be more in like with a 724 or 928.

this thing would definitely outperform other 824's of other brands i have used which really surprised me for only being 6hp


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I Picked up an old Tracked HS624 last year and have been waiting to use it. I have had HS724's and 928s come through in years past but they were sold before i could get them in the snow.
> 
> We got a pretty wet 7" in a storm last week and i did my driveway and the EOD and sidewalks that were more in the 10" range due to the snow plows.
> 
> ...


this is my 624....wheeled but very powerful for a 6 with the larger bucket it can go thru almost 2 feet of snow. I have used many 828's and 928's and this 624 can keep up with the best of them.

It throws snow into the neighbors driveway.

It does NOT even have an impeller kit


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> this is my 624....wheeled but very powerful for a 6 with the larger bucket it can go thru almost 2 feet of snow. I have used many 828's and 928's and this 624 can keep up with the best of them.
> 
> It throws snow into the neighbors driveway.
> 
> It does NOT even have an impeller kit


yea i dont get it. its just belts and an impeller. i dont know why it feels so powerful with only 6HP


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> yea i dont get it. its just belts and an impeller. i dont know why it feels so powerful with only 6HP


That's the older Honda for you, they out performed the newer models of comparable size.
Honda under-rated many of their products back then, plus they were designed back when Mr Soichiro Honda was still around. He was worried more about quality than quantity, that was when they were sold only at Authorized Honda Dealers, not the Big Box Stores.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> this is my 624....wheeled but very powerful for a 6 with the larger bucket it can go thru almost 2 feet of snow. I have used many 828's and 928's and this 624 can keep up with the best of them.
> 
> It throws snow into the neighbors driveway.
> 
> It does NOT even have an impeller kit


I can see yours is the earlier model because it does not have the auger gearbox support bracket.
The wheel drive HS 624 had the taller bucket than the track drive.
Its funny that the early model HS 624 and HS 828 models didn't have the problems that the HSS 724 and HSS 928 models had.
It seems like most of the problem models are the HSS models. You hardly ever hear about people having problems with the HS models, especially the older models built before Honda started selling power equipment at the Big Box Stores.
Gee, I wonder why that could be.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

ST1100A said:


> It seems like most of the problem models are the HSS models. You hardly ever hear about people having problems with the HS models, especially the older models built before Honda started selling power equipment at the Big Box Stores. Gee, I wonder why that could be.


I've had Parker, my HSS724 several years now and have had no problems at all. As far as I'm aware the HSS series have not have had more problems than their predecessors, just different areas for tweaks. 

You seem to say that if it's sold in a box store, Honda or otherwise, it's got to be inferior quality - and that notion has been dispelled before.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Skunky, the all had the same tweeks. The older models didn't have the clogging issues that the newer models had, plus the older models didn't need all the extra tweeks that the newer ones did.
If you notice, most problems people write in with are happening to the HSS models, not the old HS models, like the 624 and 828's.
I use to work for American Honda and we knew what we were talking about when we saw Honda deciding to go the Big Box route, and watched their quality drop.
Back when Mr Soichiro Honda was alive, their quality was number 1. After he passed away, the quality dropped significantly on everything, not just power equipment. Motorcycle division took a nose dive. 
We saw cheaper electrical terminals and thinner wires used in manufacture to cut costs, lesser grade raw materials used in manufacturing and many many other things happening that would make Mr Honda would roll over in his grave if he saw what was happening.
Honda first started going downhill in the mid 90's when they first went the Box Store route to gain sales. They wanted to bring the price down and that's how they did it by getting cheaper with everything.
So the dispelled notion is true, we know from first hand experience from working at Honda for decades.
Honda wouldn't like the public to know what they did and why they did it, but that was the "American Way" of doing things for money in the upper managements pockets. We saw it all too well when it happened and watched their quality and number one ranking slide downhill on many of their divisions. That was due to upper management decisions that were not very smart.
And I still do own many Honda products, Auto, Motorcycle, Generator, Lawn Tractor, Lawn Mower, Snow removal, ATV, Scooter. Like they say, "The older the better".
So I'm an "Old Timer" when it comes to Honda, I've been around their products since the early 60's.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I've had Parker, my HSS724 several years now and have had no problems at all. As far as I'm aware the HSS series have not have had more problems than their predecessors, just different areas for tweaks.
> 
> You seem to say that if it's sold in a box store, Honda or otherwise, it's got to be inferior quality - and that notion has been dispelled before.


Skunky, I forgot about John Deere. There were two different part sets available, one is for J.D. sold at the dealerships, the other was for the Big Box Store versions, and there were very big differences in the parts and the quality of the parts used in manufacturing.
I like some of the names you give your machinery, mine just has numbers to go with them.
We use the Honda's for the light duty snow, 2 feet or less. When the going gets tough, we break out the old Gravely's and let the "Dog Eater's" do their thing. 
I will have to come up with some names for them from reading your post with the names, that's pretty good.
A couple of our Gravely's did Eat up some Ariens snowblowers and spit them out in pieces, so there's an idea for names, just have to think of something.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

ST1100A

Although, perhaps unusually for a girl, I've been around engines and mechanical stuff most of my adult life, I've only been around snowblowers comparitively recently (last decade) - so my learning curve is still relatively steep. That's one of the reasons I come to this forum, to learn, and I also like it because it's accepting, informative and tolerant. 

So, although I am defs not any kind of snowblower boffin, I am seeing patterns emerge in people's experiences with them. One thing I've noticed is that the blocking issue of the chutes does seem to be highly dependent on a number of variable factors such as elevation, humidity, etc etc and I don't think it's possible to say with any degree of certainty that X model is less likely to clog than Y model. Certainly, the new and improved chute for the HSS series seems to have helped but beyond that, IMHO anyway, there are those very variable factors always at play. 

I think your commentary on changing quality standards of Honda power equipment could also apply across a much greater swathe of product sector. I've seen similar drops of quality in other Japanese products - Nissan for example. Their Japanese built cars from the early 90s bear no resemblance to their European made siblings in later years - IMO. 

I don't believe, generally, that the quality of a given product is any less in a 'big box store' - certainly not in Honda's case, anyway. Go and compare some models in a big box versus local Honda dealer and you'll see I'm right. It would not be in Honda's interest nor the big box store to do that. You can have models that have more or less features than elsewhere but that is a different thing to quality standards. 

I do overall enjoy more vintage mechanical items, most of my motorcycles come from the 70s. So we have something in common. And I would like to add this - we clearly have very differing opinions on somethings but I always like how you are respectful and civil in your interchanges. I don't always get that (I'm not taking about this forum) and sometimes especially because I'm female. So I am appreciative of that.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Skunky, Thank you for your nice letter.
I have many female customers who are very mechanically inclined and also ride bikes which is more popular today, and you are into the older bikes, another plus.
This site is very informative on things. I've been in the industry for too long now, I should give it up and retire and do something I enjoy more,,,,Maybe I should grow marijuana,,Lol.
You are correct about quality standards changing across the board with everything.
I know John Deere had two different model sets, their own and big box. Honda cheapened up across the board and we saw it happen. Our dealership opened back in '63-'64 era so we saw a lot of changes over the years.
I could write a book on what we saw Honda do, both good and bad and from working for them.
Blue Ridge Mountains, they go pretty far, so maybe the next time I'm riding down there I will have to look you up.
Anyway, before we know it we will be bitching the grass is too long again and the blades are dull,,,I'd rather be dealing with that again,,,,and out riding again on two wheels.
P.S. if your 70's bikes were Honda, and you thought cocaine was addicting,Lol, look out, those 70's Honda motorcycles are a whole another addiction far more than anything else.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> this is my 624....wheeled but very powerful for a 6 with the larger bucket it can go thru almost 2 feet of snow. I have used many 828's and 928's and this 624 can keep up with the best of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I have one problem with mine. The auger lever wont return. I took the belt cover off and I see 2 springs. Let me guess i have to split the blower to get to a bottom spring?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> So I have one problem with mine. The auger lever wont return. I took the belt cover off and I see 2 springs. Let me guess i have to split the blower to get to a bottom spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all cut off/remove that spring. you don't need it. then i'd lubricate the cable. pull top boot off and spray liberal amount of cable lube and work the cable. did you pull the belt cover off and see rust around cable and springs?
why do you think it is the springs?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I've had Parker, my HSS724 several years now and have had no problems at all. As far as I'm aware the HSS series have not have had more problems than their predecessors, just different areas for tweaks.
> 
> You seem to say that if it's sold in a box store, Honda or otherwise, it's got to be inferior quality - and that notion has been dispelled before.


disagree. having seen hundreds of the older HS models and the new HSS models , the older models are built better. time will tell , of course but i go to the Honda dealer on a weekly basis and speak to many owners that have complaints about the hss. The shops tell me they have lots of warranty work to keep them busy.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I agree that the HS series seem to be of a superior build quality, it's quite tangible. I suppose my point was that I didn't think that necessarily made them more reliable than the HSS, as they, the HSS, still have the bullet proof GX enginexs and above industry build quality. Maybe I've just been lucky so far with mine. 

On a general note, I think one can pop into any dealer, whether it be car or otherwise, and they will say warranty work keeps them busy.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> first of all cut off/remove that spring. you don't need it. then i'd lubricate the cable. pull top boot off and spray liberal amount of cable lube and work the cable. did you pull the belt cover off and see rust around cable and springs?
> 
> why do you think it is the springs?


I took the belt cover off. When you put the auger lever down and release it. It doesnt release and only retracts about half way and the auger will still turn unless I push it back

Usually the auger lever and pulley under the cover is pulled back by a spring on blowers I've worked on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I took the belt cover off. When you put the auger lever down and release it. It doesnt release and only retracts about half way and the auger will still turn unless I push it back
> 
> Usually the auger lever and pulley under the cover is pulled back by a spring on blowers I've worked on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i meant the spring up at the handle. try removing it and see if that helps. plus did you lube cable?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I took the belt cover off. When you put the auger lever down and release it. It doesnt release and only retracts about half way and the auger will still turn unless I push it back
> 
> Usually the auger lever and pulley under the cover is pulled back by a spring on blowers I've worked on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Make sure that the arm that the tensioner pulley attaches to can move freely, and that it does not hang up. It may need to be removed and clean the pivot point and lubricate it so it moves very freely. If that hangs up, it will not pull the cable back properly and cause the hand lever to stick and not fully retract back to its neutral setting.
And while you are at it, remove the hand lever and lube its pivot points, and remove the little black cover for the traction-auger interlock cam and grease that at its pivot point because they are known for sticking and it wont lock the auger in drive when the traction drive is engaged for one handed operation.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> Make sure that the arm that the tensioner pulley attaches to can move freely, and that it does not hang up. It may need to be removed and clean the pivot point and lubricate it so it moves very freely. If that hangs up, it will not pull the cable back properly and cause the hand lever to stick and not fully retract back to its neutral setting.
> And while you are at it, remove the hand lever and lube its pivot points, and remove the little black cover for the traction-auger interlock cam and grease that at its pivot point because they are known for sticking and it wont lock the auger in drive when the traction drive is engaged for one handed operation.


The lever and arm and pulley move freely I think the springs I am seeing intact are at the end of the cables in the first pic.

The second pic spring 2 I am guessing is broken I cant see it for sure until the blower is split









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i see this problem all the time. do what @ST1100A suggested plus remove spring at handle and lube cable and you should see a dramatic improvement providing nothing is bent on the tensioner arm. on commercial machines I have see the auger brake arm bent and the 4 bushings on the tensioner plumb wore out. that's a fun job rebuilding.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i see this problem all the time. do what @ST1100A suggested plus remove spring at handle and lube cable and you should see a dramatic improvement providing nothing is bent on the tensioner arm. on commercial machines I have see the auger brake arm bent and the 4 bushings on the tensioner plumb wore out. that's a fun job rebuilding.


cool i removed the spring and it springs back like crazy. Was that spring a factory thing from Honda? or did the previous owner put that on?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The spring was factory from Honda. It didn't do a whole lot of anything. It was supposed to assist in lever return and holding the lever down, but it didn't seem to do much else.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> cool i removed the spring and it springs back like crazy. Was that spring a factory thing from Honda? or did the previous owner put that on?


it's factory but it's like our appendix . it's there but not necessary. that other stuff should also be looked at , lubricated and cleaned. good preventive maintenance.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> it's factory but it's like our appendix . it's there but not necessary. that other stuff should also be looked at , lubricated and cleaned. good preventive maintenance.



the more i look at this little 624 i might keep it for my personal blower. i got a good deal on it and was surprised how well it ran once the fuel system was cleaned. its got a little rust around the bottom of the bucket on each side but that is about the only thing wrong with it.

i say that but then we will get a large snowstorm and all i see is $$$


----------

